# Gaggia Classic - Water not coming through group head



## Liasis (Mar 15, 2018)

Video of machine attached. Hopefully it's self explanatory. I have a new group gasket on the way, I'm hoping this is the issue? I can get steam through the steam wand.


----------



## Liasis (Mar 15, 2018)

Liasis said:


> Video of machine attached. Hopefully it's self explanatory. I have a new group gasket on the way, I'm hoping this is the issue?


I actually can't see video attached in mobile - here is the link


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

You've got the steam switch in the ON position? Video doesn't show anything that would give us a clue why water isn't coming through the GH?

Does the pump run ok when you flick the switch?

Not clear what that leak is from around the top of the GH, but I'm pretty sure it ain't good.


----------



## Liasis (Mar 15, 2018)

Pump seems to run okay, yeah my worry is the leak. When I try to run the water as though pulling a shot, only a few drips come out at a time, not nearly enough to pull a shot. Steam wand seems powerful although I can't tell whether the water coming out is what is expected.

I pulled apart the machine yesterday to descale, put some descaler solution into the boiler, however couldn't get the boiler itself open as I stripped one of the four bolts. Also couldn't get open the solenoid to clean. Is it likely these are blocked? The machine is from 2006 second hand, and it looks like the previous owner literally never descaled it. I'm just not sure how it's creating steam/water where the GH attaches.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

If you turn the steam switch off, and hit the brew switch, does water still not come through the group?

If not, if you open the steam valve (with steam switched off) and hit the brew button, does water get pumped out of the steam wand?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Try what @MrShades said first. Make sure you've got/not got brew water under those circumstances and we should be able to diagnose further.

That should answer if anything is blocked. The leak could be a couple of things, but come back to us on the above first.


----------



## Liasis (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply! Last night I took the entire machine apart and finally got the boiler & solenoid valve apart to clean out. Descaled / cafiza-ed, reassembled, and boom - no more funny bubbling / steaming where the GH met the boiler and the water was dripping out as normal when I hit the brew switch. I had a feeling scale / muck was in the solenoid as I was unable to get it open and cleaned when I first took everything apart.

Made a lovely under extracted shot at my first go and still could have cried from happiness. Thank you guys for your help!

To answer your questions, when only the brew switch was activated, only small drips came out. However steam was coming out of the wand as it should be when the steam wand was turned on.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

No worries! Glad you've got it sorted.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, glad you have it sorted - it did sound like a classic "blocked solenoid" issue (which is usually about the only real problem that Classics usually suffer from). Well done!


----------



## Liasis (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks both


----------

